
Ask HN: Using the Computer without a Mouse/Trackpad - nwuensche
Hi everybody,<p>For the last week, I tried an experiment. I wanted to do everything on my computer without using any pointing device at all.
I used mainly terminal programs to do my work (mutt, vim and w3m to name a few), and it worked out better than expected. 
I really feel that I&#x27;m way faster when I only use shortcuts and not touching my mouse once. 
In the beginning, it was a little bit confusing, but I really enjoy it now. Even when I do have to step outside the terminal, browsers like `quteborwser` make it so easy to surf the web without a mouse.<p>Has anyone tried this out before too? I know that everyone who worked on a PC in the 60s&#x2F;70s has, but that&#x27;s not the point. I really want to know if someone tried it in the 5-10 years. If so, did you stick to it? And if not, why have you disliked it?
======
pfedigan
I do enjoy it but I always seem to gravitate back to using a mouse.

Some sites work very well with just a keyboard for example, using shortcuts on
facebook to navigate and interact with posts.

As soon as I interact with other sites and programs that need a mouse I just
stick with it from there.

